# Chat with integrated dice roller



## Delak (Oct 26, 2005)

Does anyone know of or use a chat program with an integrated dice roller?

Thanks
Delak


----------



## Hand of Evil (Oct 26, 2005)

I seem to remember one but no name is coming - let me see if I can find that thread.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Oct 26, 2005)

A VERY old thread but:http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=17128


----------



## JamesL85 (Oct 26, 2005)

This is the one we use when we need to do something online.

http://www.triaxe.co.uk/dnd/index.php?page=Online%20Chat

It's not very fancy, but it's more than functional.....

James


----------



## mmu1 (Oct 27, 2005)

The AIM chat program actually has a built-in die roller as well.


----------



## TogaMario (Nov 3, 2005)

Shameless plug - But my RPGui program can roll dice, and it's more or less a client and server setup. If you want, you can download it here - http://www.togamario.com/zip/RPGui.zip

You can private message players and roll dice ... hopefully I'll be able to add more features to it, but I haven't had many feature requests since I posted before (or feature requests, now that I think of it ...) It's free, at any rate.


----------



## Zulithe (Nov 3, 2005)

You could host your game on IRC and use a dice rolling script. I use mIRC and this is the script I use:
http://richards.sdf1.org/dice/

And then use the following free java programs for maps of combat, dungeons, overworld, whatever
http://rptools.net/

Everything you need to run a game online.  It isn't as integrated or pretty as Fantasy Grounds but it gets the job done.


----------

